# Private Medical Universities or Public in Lahore?



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

Are private medical universities better or government ones in Lahore? Because I've heard people say that some private ones are better than any government medical universities. The facilities, the teaching, etc and overall. 
Can you tell me which one is better, keeping aside the expenses? 
Thank you very much.


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

obviously gov. med colgs are far far better than private medical colleges.....


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

during first n sec year .... anatomy is the main headache n all gov. colfs have cadaver plus body parts availability throughout the year .... but in private medical colleges u ve to work on demies.... there are cadavers but u cant even touch them.... merely u can watch em....


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

then in 3rd year n onwards.... medical orientation starts .... the gov. hospitals are fully established with all departments working like ent... derma.... surgery... neuro etc.... u can ve a full grip n understanding over the fields u want to.... we


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

i m a first year student and i hzve been in 2 operation just as a seeker .... u can go there anytime to learn anything u want to..... being a gov. medical student is hell times better than being a private student ..... private students have to work harder than us, pay 50 times more fee thab us , but at the end of time we are preferred over them....... its a bitter fact indeed....


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

we ve many foreign students from china , maracius, srilanka, germany , scotland, dubai etc all are on self finance but they say that our colleges are famous through out the world so they prefer to come over here. .....


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

http://mycomsats.com/blogs/top-5-medical-colleges-in-pakistan/


----------



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

red rose said:


> Top 5 Medical Colleges in Pakistan


Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

so whts ur decision now?


----------



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

red rose said:


> so whts ur decision now?


I have to apply in both government and private universities because as an A level student, it becomes very hard to get into government unis, so I have to keep private unis as back up. Thank you so much for your input because it definitely cleared things for me.


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

by the way A level students always have upper hand in english,chem and physics. so if we see overall facts & figures A level wins


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

but there re just a handful of a levels in med. colgs of government.....


----------



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

red rose said:


> but there re just a handful of a levels in med. colgs of government.....


Yes, exactly. 
A level students are at a disadvantage when it comes to government admissions.


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

yup because of deduction in equivalence


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

red rose said:


> we ve many foreign students from china , maracius, srilanka, germany , scotland, dubai etc all are on self finance but they say that our colleges are famous through out the world so they prefer to come over here. .....


in which medical college u study ?


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

fjmc lhr


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Superrrrrrrrr 
I wish I will be in college as your junior


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

then best of luck.... n Insha Allah u will be.....


----------

